# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời

## heocoi

Chú bé chạy vào tiệm tạp hóa ở góc đường:

- Mau lên! Gấp lắm!

- Có chuyện gì thế? - Ông chủ vội vàng hỏi.

- Bố cháu cắt nhánh cây bị cây móc vào thắt lưng đang lơ lửng trên cao.

- Chà! Vậy cháu muốn tìm cái thang hở?

- Không ạ! Cháu muốn mua cuộn phim. Lắp vào máy chụp hình cho cháu mau lên!

----------

